# OFII Medical Appointment scheduling



## nrlaurin

I'll be applying for a french long-stay visiteur visa (1 year+) in a few months. I will move to France in January if all goes well, and register immediately once I arrive. I know that OFII will then eventually contact me with a date and location for a medical appointment. 

I have just learned that I will have to go to Spain for just over a week in April, and with my luck that will be the week of the appointment! Yes, I am a neurotic over-planner and just want to be prepared for the worst.

Has anyone been successful in contacting OFII to re-schedule their medical appointment? If so, how did you do it?


----------



## GraceS

nrlaurin said:


> I'll be applying for a french long-stay visiteur visa (1 year+) in a few months. I will move to France in January if all goes well, and register immediately once I arrive. I know that OFII will then eventually contact me with a date and location for a medical appointment.
> 
> I have just learned that I will have to go to Spain for just over a week in April, and with my luck that will be the week of the appointment! Yes, I am a neurotic over-planner and just want to be prepared for the worst.
> 
> Has anyone been successful in contacting OFII to re-schedule their medical appointment? If so, how did you do it?


No experience with re-scheduling OFII medical--but if I had this concern, I'd try to manage the date of my original appointment. 

How? Well, you're not required to validate/register your VLS-TS immediately--you have three months to register. And you can often find out from other local expats about the recent typical length of time between validation/registration and medical appointment. Caveat, of course, is that none of this is anything like an exact science--just read some of @jwheil's posts about the variety of ways that four nearly identical applications to various French government agencies have been handled. 

Details about validating a VLS-TS visa are at this French govenment website: Arrival in France | France-Visas.gouv.fr


----------



## Sneetch

nrlaurin said:


> I have just learned that I will have to go to Spain for just over a week in April, and with my luck that will be the week of the appointment! Yes, I am a neurotic over-planner and just want to be prepared for the worst.
> 
> Has anyone been successful in contacting OFII to re-schedule their medical appointment? If so, how did you do it?


I just looked at the letter I received from OFII for the medical appointment, it had contact info for the center that I was supposed to go to (telephone and email address). It also said that if you can't make the appointment to contact them as soon as possible. 

I did not need to reschedule my appointment so I can't vouch for easy it would be to do, but it seems pretty straightforward, and I suspect it is something they are used to dealing with.


----------



## Bevdeforges

As Sneetch says, the convocation letter will include information on how to contact them to reschedule your appointment if necessary. The one caveat being that you normally receive the convocation letter fairly shortly before the appointment date - like, maybe a week or two. If you'll only be in Spain for a week or so, it shouldn't be a problem - you'll have time to get back to them to reschedule. Just be aware that you can reschedule once, but they may or may not allow you to do so a second or third time.


----------



## Sneetch

As an FYI - the convocation letter and a separate letter for the chest x-ray were sent to me by email, and the date of the medical appointment was about three weeks after the email was received.


----------



## nrlaurin

thank you all, this is very helpful!


----------



## edwalley1

Hi I have a Long Stay Visa for a retired person. I had a medical appointment with Ofii last year. I have my visa renewal coming up in 6 weeks. My question is, do we have to do this medical visit at Ofii annually or just the one time as we make France or home. Thanks!


----------



## BackinFrance

edwalley1 said:


> Hi I have a Long Stay Visa for a retired person. I had a medical appointment with Ofii last year. I have my visa renewal coming up in 6 weeks. My question is, do we have to do this medical visit at Ofii annually or just the one time as we make France or home. Thanks!


Just once.


----------



## edwalley1

Thank you! Great news!


----------

